# wELL JETHRO FOUND HIS WAY DOWNSTAIRS



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Mister innocent in the first picture and does anyone want a kitten in the rest. You might know that I had just watered that palm and water is the carpet now. The little scamp is in to everything now. I think it is time for this palm to go to the office for the winter, maybe some other things also.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

....wasn't me Mummy - it fell all by itself !


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

What I just found it like that...I think it was Rosie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha - looks like he is in the jungle! So nice of big sister Rosie to help him out and knock the palm over and give him a place in the shade! ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

you have your hands full that's for sure! That first picture is so sweet!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is very cute. I have 3 cats, but they are getting old now, and are pretty settled.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

so cute, Lucile!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm sure Rosie is grateful that Jethro is taking the heat off her!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think your household is getting livened up! He sure is a cute little scamp, though!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yesterday he shredded up the last of the toilet tissue. Guess who read a while so DH could go to the store.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Lucille, hahahaha!


----------

